# need help rooting my LG Optimus E405



## chronic (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, I just bought my LG E405 and started downloading apps but there is limiter memory storage on my phone. i want my apps installed on my sd card but it needs rooting. has anyone successfully rooted an LG E405? please help!!!

http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_l3_e405-4835.php


----------

